# Here's a couple pics of my grill with the SFB



## AllenOK (May 8, 2007)

In this first pic, I have the smoking chamber open, with two partial loads of charcoal getting starting in the starters.  If you look on the SFB, you'll notice a bit of rust on the top, from where the paint peeled and the steel rusted in the deluge we've received in the past week-and-a-half.  Here shortly, I'm going to try to strip the bulk of that factory paint off and re-paint it with a commercial high-temp black paint.







In the second pic, I've opened up the SFB to show how it works.  I build the fire in the tray that slides out.  I refuel the fire by the same method.  I rarely actually open the top door of the SFB during smoking.  You can, if you wish, build a small fire in the SFB and grill in it as well.  I probably won't, as I can't feed my family with a cooking area that small.  If you look closely, you should see flame coming out of the top of the right-hand charcoal starter.


----------



## Paymaster (May 9, 2007)

Yeah Buddy, that'll do for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crash (May 9, 2007)

Hello Allen

So you start smoking with two partial laods of coals? That's it?
The one and only time I used the same smoker, I used more coals than that, and couldn't get the temp hi enough and long enough. I had to have the SFB's air duct open all the way, which caused my hickory chunks to burn rather than smoke.
I had to remove the cooking rack in the SFB to fit the amount of coals I used.
Please walk us through your procedure.


----------



## AllenOK (May 9, 2007)

That load was for grilling.  I only use one full charcoal starter to get it going.  Once the charcoal has caught, I spread it out, then, lay on a couple logs, or several 2" thick sticks, of oak, hickory, or pecan.  I can maintain 225 degrees F for about 40 minutes or so, then have to reload with a couple more logs, and a handful of charcoal.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 16, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> That load was for grilling.  I only use one full charcoal starter to get it going.  Once the charcoal has caught, I spread it out, then, lay on a couple logs, or several 2" thick sticks, of oak, hickory, or pecan.  I can maintain 225 degrees F for about 40 minutes or so, then have to reload with a couple more logs, and a handful of charcoal.


Okay Allen... Since no one brought it up in this post, you should really not include the pic with the lighter fluid in it. Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. 

I haven't actually started BBQing myself yet, but I switched to the charcoal starters so I wouldn't ;-) while I have been charcoal grilling year round. This year I *will* take the plunge and BBQ. I even have the two probe tempreture probe so I can have a beer or two and drift off while the long process takes place ;-) I should only have to wake up in the process to add the lump, and to pull the meat off the ECB when the right temp is reached.

BTW, once I become adept at BBQing, I will likely upgrade to a Char-Grill, so I can grill while waiting on the BBQ like you.

Cheers!

Casper


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 16, 2007)

Allen...

Great pictures! You must tell me about your camera! I have owned off-set bbq rigs for years. Let me share some tips with you. Don't try to strip the paint off. Sand the flash rust off and go to Wally-World and buy a spray can of High Heat Paint made for the purpose. You can expect to do this every year or so on the lid of the fire chamber and eventually underneath as well. 

Go easy with the "logs" they will consume a lot of your charcoals BTU's to ignite and keep them going. They want give you alot of addtional heat output anyway. Simply they will cool your fire off and possibly create way, way to much smoke. Lastly don't add un-lit charcoal to your fire. It is better to get extra coals going in a starter(s) and then add them. This gives you better fire control/management which is the name of the game in BBQing. Try this a few times and if you like it I'll give ya a tip to really make it hum! Hope this helps and...

Enjoy!


----------



## amybear (May 16, 2007)

Solid setup. 

@uncle_bob, great tips. Gonna try to implement your painting method this weekend!


----------



## AllenOK (May 16, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Allen...
> 
> Great pictures! You must tell me about your camera! I have owned off-set bbq rigs for years. Let me share some tips with you. Don't try to strip the paint off. Sand the flash rust off and go to Wally-World and buy a spray can of High Heat Paint made for the purpose. You can expect to do this every year or so on the lid of the fire chamber and eventually underneath as well.
> 
> ...



I've got a Nikon D40, just got it, and still learning it.

I was thinking about getting one of those sand-paper stripper wheels for a power drill, and using that, on both the flaking paint and rust.  I already have the high-temp paint.

I only use the charcoal to get it started.  After that, nothing but logs until I'm done.  I can maintain a fairly steady temp.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 17, 2007)

Allen...

Great camera! I'll have to check that one out.

I love to cook with pure wood coals! Makes for great BBQ. I used to do it a lot but now I depend on Charcoal most of the time. I do the pure wood coal cook sometime, but it's really hard work to keep a seperate from the cooker fire going to produce the wood coals that I need. I don't like to add wood directly to the cooker as it causes a "dirty fire" and and too much smoke. I prefer the taste of meat cooked with a "clean fire" and very little smoke. Anyway, thanks again for posting your pictures. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 17, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> You can, if you wish, build a small fire in the SFB and grill in it as well. I probably won't, as I can't feed my family with a cooking area that small.


 
I have the same set-up.  For a large BBQ, I figured I could use the SFB for burgers and dogs, meanwhile keeping any smoked foods on the main grill area.  I'd use my gas grill for veggies and buns so everything wouldn't have the "smokey" flavor.

I use the lid all the time on the SFB to feed the fire...hmmm...tomato tomahto.


----------



## love2"Q" (May 17, 2007)

thats the same grill/smoker i have .. i love it ...
never had a problem kepping the temps at 225 for a 6-12 
hour smoke .. and the grill is large enough to accomadate 
enough food for a decent amount of people ..


----------



## AllenOK (May 18, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> I use the lid all the time on the SFB to feed the fire...hmmm...tomato tomahto.



I may have to eat my own words.  The logs I was using were to big to fit through the drawer, so I had to use the SFB door.


----------



## Paymaster (May 18, 2007)

AllenOK said:
			
		

> I may have to eat my own words. The logs I was using were to big to fit through the drawer, so I had to use the SFB door.


 
I dont have a drawer on my side box. So I add my wood thru the side box lid as well. The door on the side box is not big enough to put logs thru. But I have only a momentary heat rise and smoke increase due to the fact I have the damper on the door almost closed. I don't usually have a problem with excessive smoke. I have thought about having a separate fire for burning logs and just adding the hot coal to the smoker but I have not tried that with this smoker yet. I did this with my grill however before I bought my smoker. Worked OK with the grill for getting a bit of smokey taste on pork chops. I carry a grill camping (RVing) and use coals from my campfire for this alot. So I may try doing it with the smoker at home someday.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 18, 2007)

Paymaster said:
			
		

> I dont have a drawer on my side box. So I add my wood thru the side box lid as well. The door on the side box is not big enough to put logs thru. But I have only a momentary heat rise and smoke increase due to the fact I have the damper on the door almost closed. I don't usually have a problem with excessive smoke. I have thought about having a separate fire for burning logs and just adding the hot coal to the smoker but I have not tried that with this smoker yet. I did this with my grill however before I bought my smoker. Worked OK with the grill for getting a bit of smokey taste on pork chops. I carry a grill camping (RVing) and use coals from my campfire for this alot. So I may try doing it with the smoker at home someday.



Paymaster - I do not have a great deal of knowledge on BBQ from experience, but I do have the benefit of having done a lot of research on the topic. In regards to the "excessive" smoke issues, I've heard from several experienced sources that if you use a cheap secondary (or old) grill to prep your wood on, then add it to the smoker, that is a solution. Fire the wood in the grill, then when appropriately charred and or hot, then add.

Casper


----------



## love2"Q" (May 18, 2007)

paymaster ... what kind of rig are you using ...
and ... if i am reading this right . you want to get more smoke out of it ...
what kind of wood are you using ..


----------



## Paymaster (May 21, 2007)

love2"Q" said:
			
		

> paymaster ... what kind of rig are you using ...
> and ... if i am reading this right . you want to get more smoke out of it ...
> what kind of wood are you using ..


 
I have a Char-Broil brand smoker with the side box. It is the heavy guage version. I am very satisfied with it's performance and was only commenting that I feed sticks from the lid and not the ash door on the side. I have used hickory, oak and many fruit woods as well as mesquite. Pear is my favorite smoke wood. I use oak as a base wood and add others for flavor.


----------

